# Rhinebeck Sheep Fair



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

For those not in the know - it is superb - Oct 18/19 at Dutchess County Fairgrounds near Rhinebeck, NY. I will be in the Breeds Barn with my American Miniature Cheviots, spinning my little heart out and talking a mile a minute. Come by!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

I will look for you - this is my neck of the woods and we always attend!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Sounds like fun. I really like your avatar.


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

I can't make it this year but went a few years ago. LOVED IT!!!!


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

I will look for you also !! NYS Sheep and Wool Festival.... I wait for it to come every year


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

Here's a link , thought it might help someone. It really is wonderful !!

http://www.sheepandwool.com/


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

if I can get away from upstate New York I'll be sure to come and see you. It looks great.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I will find you.


----------



## Sweetspirit (Sep 9, 2014)

shepherd said:


> For those not in the know - it is superb - Oct 18/19 at Dutchess County Fairgrounds near Rhinebeck, NY. I will be in the Breeds Barn with my American Miniature Cheviots, spinning my little heart out and talking a mile a minute. Come by!


Will be attending. Need to stock up on wool.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I'll be there. This is my first time. I'm going with my lys.


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

I will look for you. Have been going for several years. 
Great way to spend a weekend.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh dang. I used to go often. It is the best. It's a bit far since I moved cross country. Enjoy you lucky ladies.


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

I will be there. Look forward ever year to this fair. I will look for you and other KPers.


----------



## lcs113 (Feb 27, 2011)

Oops


----------



## lcs113 (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm going this year!!!! It will be my first time.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Why don't we try and do a dinner or something for all KPer's? I can look into local places as I live very close to Rhinebeck. I would need to know where people are staying and how they are getting around.

I went ahead and made some phone calls to the Fairground contacts that I know and do business with. I am thinking how great it would be if they could house us right there for a small gathering, maybe for lunch or a light casual dinner. If not they may be able to give me some ideas for a local spot. Let me know what you all think of this idea? 
When I was there two years ago it was difficult to try and meet other KP members with so much going on. I know the Fairgrounds well as I spent many summers there attending our wonderful Dutchess County Fair as a youngster and working as an adult. During the Dutchess County Fair much like the Sheep and Wool Festival, the fairgrounds rent space to businesses such as hubs and myself. We are always there with our ReBath products. Looking forward to hearing thoughts on a potential meeting and what kind of time you may all have for a meet. It can be as simple as we like or a meal.


----------



## poverbaugh (Aug 9, 2012)

I think that's a great idea. I go on Sun (Sat if the weather is going to be rainy on Sun). Lets try to meet somewhere inside one of the buildings by the food court. Everywhere else is quite busy. We should at least wear a flower to identify ourselves at KP'rs. I met some ladies at the Stitches East a couple of years ago and this is what we did. As you walk around you notice the flower pinned onto their sweater or blouse. Also bring some bs cards or cards made out with your name, town and state and KP avatar name.


----------



## bcdado (May 27, 2013)

Live across the river but hoping to go this year - not sure Saturday or Sunday - also depending on weather. Would love to meet some fellow KPers. Responding to this so I can keep updated on what everyone decides so I can join if possible. Thanks for thinking of this Katsch.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Why don't we try and do a dinner or something for all KPer's? I can look into local places as I live very close to Rhinebeck. I would need to know where people are staying and how they are getting around.
> 
> I went ahead and made some phone calls to the Fairground contacts that I know and do business with. I am thinking how great it would be if they could house us right there for a small gathering, maybe for lunch or a light casual dinner. If not they may be able to give me some ideas for a local spot. Let me know what you all think of this idea?
> When I was there two years ago it was difficult to try and meet other KP members with so much going on. I know the Fairgrounds well as I spent many summers there attending our wonderful Dutchess County Fair as a youngster and working as an adult. During the Dutchess County Fair much like the Sheep and Wool Festival, the fairgrounds rent space to businesses such as hubs and myself. We are always there with our ReBath products. Looking forward to hearing thoughts on a potential meeting and what kind of time you may all have for a meet. It can be as simple as we like or a meal.


Katsch...I hope you can arrange a meeting place for us.
I just started thinking about going. It's about 3.5 - 4 hours drive from my home in the northern Adirondacks. I'd probably have to go back north to Albany to get a room overnight since I haven't booked one already. But, that would be OK with me. I'll watch here for which day works for others and make a decision.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Unfortunately I'll be going on a bus trip with limited time to see everything. It's about 4 hours each way. I'd love to meet up, but don't see how. I hope some are able to get together. Have a sip (or bite) for me!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

this would be a perfect time to plan a trip to Poughkeepsie. Too bad I won't be in the area. Have lots of fun


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Well I have my thinking cap on. A couple of possibilities. I will be making another phone call tomorrow. It looks like the only place on the grounds would be at the main gate there is a grassy place we can meet but no table or chairs. Ravelry has a meeting place which is also a grassy spot and according to my contact at the fairgrounds they just sit on the ground. I am not sure about the food court area I guess that could be possible but we would have to try and secure tables not sure how that would work out. 
I called the local VFW but the only availability there would be Sunday after 5:00. There is a local church I will call tomorrow but not sure if people are driving themselves or how they are arriving at the festival.
Any input?


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I am going too. This is my first time.

I booked a hotel 1 year in 2013 for 2 nites, it was hard to find a room.

Is Woodstock worth spending some time while I am there?

Fisherwoman


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Please count me in for a lunch or dinner meetup. I found a hotel in Rhinebeck and booked a yr ago. I will be attending both days..

I am going alone. Have a 3 hr ride from New England.

Would enjoy meting fellow Kp'ers too.

Fisherwoman


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

fisherwoman said:


> I am going too. This is my first time.
> 
> I booked a hotel 1 year in 2013 for 2 nites, it was hard to find a room.
> 
> ...


Most definitly, I love Woodstock fun place to shop.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

fisherwoman said:


> Please count me in for a lunch or dinner meetup. I found a hotel in Rhinebeck and booked a yr ago. I will be attending both days..
> 
> I am going alone. Have a 3 hr ride from New England.
> 
> ...


If we get enough interest it will happen just not sure where we will meet yet. I totally forgot to call the Church today but I did put it on my calendar to call on Monday.


----------



## chervow (Mar 28, 2014)

Going too for the first time. My son attends the Culinary Arts Institute of America in Hyde Park so we will visit him and go too. Can't wait!!


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

It should be a great 2 days, first time for me!

Fihserwoman


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello Everyone,
It looks like the best day for the meet and greet will be on Saturday 10/18 at 11:30-12:00. We will meet in the outdoor food court area under a big white tent. The tent has picnic tables and is for the public. A few of us will get there early and try to secure a few tables. Each table should seat 8 to 10. We will need a head count. If planning to come to the meet and greet please let me know either on this thread or send me a PM. I would suggest we buy lunch at the food court if you are able to then we won't be just grabbing up the tables.
Thank you and looking forward to meeting you there.
Kathy
I will bring name tags and markers. We may want to add our KP name as well as our name.


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

I can't wait. See you there


----------



## AnastasiaP09 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

